# I took this one....



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Is there a more awesome sight?


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

Colliebarmy said:


> Is there a more awesome sight?


Yes A wild one


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

click said:


> Yes A wild one


I dont think you can truly tame a Common Buzzard, they stay cos it suits them

we have lots of wild ones around here


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

click said:


> Yes A wild one


Oh - are those jesses? I thought it had been ringed by the RSPB or similar.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

lostbear said:


> Oh - are those jesses? I thought it had been ringed by the RSPB or similar.


i cant see the jessies (leather things), just some bells they put on them, it a display bird, might have been a rescue, at the display one bird decided to do a runner

er, flyer

These would be Jessies


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

Was there a photo? If so, I can't see it. The zoo near me has a tame West Indian Red-Tailed Hawk that is absolutely gorgeous. Unfortunately, somebody was keeping it illegally as a pet.


----------



## KinoaKiki (Jul 14, 2020)

I cant see the photo maybe you can upload again


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

This is a very old thread and the OP hasn't been around since last November so I'm closing this


----------

